# SE-L Day 1



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jus a breif explanation for the Noob's.

Wrecked my 97 Sentra back on the 1st. Purchased an SE-L out of AZ. Jus got it in today. Modifications begun today 

Already on the car at purchase:
Place Racing CAI
Hotshot Gen 5 Header
Greddy 60mm cat back Exhaust
Stealth Corners
Stealth (REAL) Projector Headlights (from what I can see)
98 Grille

Installed Since purchase (today):
KYB AGX shocks
Eibach Sportline Springs (front)
Eibach Pro-kit Springs (rear)
Motivational Rear Shock Mounts
Rear Strut tower bar (front one didn't clear intake manifold)

Going on VERY soon (already have the stuff):
Koyo 55mm All Aluminum Radiator w/Nismo cap
AD22VF front brakes with all 4 calipers powdercoated black
SS brakelines
Altima MC
Alpine CDA-7995 MP3 head unit
Optima battery relocation with custom holder
JL 300/4 and 500/1 Amps mounted to custom trunk mount
Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1
Boston accoustics mids/tweets all around
G20 Black Leather P11 seats
Stillen FSTB (will purchase b/c I think it's the only one that will fit)
Viper 800ESP alarm

Plans for the future:
JWT S5 cams and cam gears
Custom turbo or SR20VE (depending on which direction I want to go)

Pix, finally:

































































































































BTW, thanks to Greg (G_funk013) for the help with the suspension. That's his car in the above pix.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrat....... :cheers: 
Justin I need the headrest.Can u sell me one?
Thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, Mad props to me. If it wasnt for me, Justin would probably still be trying to take off the bolts on the stock shocks.  Damn swaybar.


Straight Up Custom, YO!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, thanks to the assistant 

ya, it was a bitch getting the front off. It helps to have 4 hands


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> Straight Up Custom, YO!!!


JDM!!!


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Mmmmm-mmm-mmm good. 

Congrats man.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Really nice car. LOL! I think that was the same car I was looking at. I am pretty sure the seller posted a classified here.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Those SE-Ls are awesome! Yours looks great. I might have to get one someday, and drop a VE into it! BTW, how's it going with learning manual trans?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so envious i jealous already


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

makes my mouth water.........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20...trader haha


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That looks VERY clean. Nice.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

awesome ride too bad about your sentra though. it was looking really good.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice SR20 swap. What's that off of, a G20? 

J/K so when are you painting it teal?

Seth

P.S. So what's left to do to it besides interior cosmetic stuff and audio?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

That color is beautiful. Congrats on your new purchase man. Maybe if I ever get a new suspension set-up, you can help me out with the install?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Manual's going ok. I can't drive around too much b/c the plate is technically no good (till I go to the DMV on monday) I'm getting the clutch thing. Only stalled 4 times, but no shifting problems.

I really don't have much cosmetic to do. The car rocks as it is. I'm thinking of buying my friend's ZEO BZ-12s. They're 17" and gunmetal, but that's about all the car really needs. Now that I have a car with no real cosmetic problems, I can concentrate on performance.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How much for the headrest?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I ain't sellin no headrest, foo.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

lol.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

looks, good. I remember what it looked like when he had the black rotas on it, was badass. 

I think i like your crystal clear heads better just because it gives a cleaner look but thats me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Manual's going ok



bitch, you know you cant drive no manual!!! hahaha jk


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the manual thing is working out for me. No more stalling, and I don't freak when I have to let the clutch out after a red light. Getting smoother at it, jus need to learn how to upshift/downshift faster for a racing situation.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

going to get a nice work out, eh? lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

warning: road heads alot harder. you have to learn to shift with your left hand, cause your right will be busy...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

left hand shifting is easy! :thumbup:


props on the ride :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

mad props finally your car is better than mine fatboy.ya my car would look nicer if I actually put all the parts I have for it on it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say we give im a 24 hr ban for rubbing it in my face 24/7 :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gumetal Rims = Great Idea!


Car looks amazing! Sucks you lost your teal-monster just as it was about to undergo some major modification, but hey, look what you got now. GL with it and stop grinding the clutch.


ps- does this mean you have a way to drive to the teal-monster to get the chrome trim for me? my car will be back in action in exactly 1 week.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

very nice ride, too bad about sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, the car is SO fun to drive, the manual stuff is working out more easily. No more stalling . It's got some major power, I can chirp 2nd and sometimes even get a little bit of a 2nd gear burnout if I can time it right.

Unfortunately, I still got MORE bills b/c of this wreck. I didn't know I had to pay sales tax on it. I went into the tag agency to transfer the title. I expected to walk out paying like $40. She prints up the form and reads it out to me "ok, that's $450 for sales tax, $27 to transfer the title, $100 for the new tag and $45 for the new registration." I don't remember what else was in there, but I walked out dishing out *$665.95* straight up cash. The SE-L's badass and all, but if I knew what this car would do to me financially, I'd rather still have the 97 in some aspects. I owe $400 in CC bills, $3000 in loans (not including student loans), I have to pay for the 97's storage and my rent is due pretty soon. The last accident did this to me as well. All I know is, whoever says money doesn't buy happyness is a jackass b/c when you have money problems like this (somewhat gotta thank GWB for this), you're in stressville. I'm using loans to pay off other loans.

Oh and irontom, your item went out today. You owe me like $7 more b/c the damn UPS Rip Off Store charged like $8.50 for the padded envelope and shipping.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

hah! only a nickle short of $666! Satan is coming... Do you think the SE-L can beat an SE-R though? It could be close. Glad to hear things are going good with car and finances (Dubya). Let me know about the amp, cause i can help with your bills... a little.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I owe $400 in CC bills, $3000 in loans (not including student loans), I have to pay for the 97's storage and my rent is due pretty soon. .


lol.. dont cry son

I have 3800$ in cc bills (all car related, tickets, mods, etc etc) 3000$ in hospital bills (homeade chemical bomb gone terribly wrong), a 8000$ loan (still paying off for my car).. and soon a HUGE student loan to get me into Universal technical institute... so.we'll est my DEBT at 20k....

wow.. only 20, and i alreayd have 20,000$ of debt... .

bTW: I love that se-l.. it a beaut


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> Do you think the SE-L can beat an SE-R though? It could be close.


SE-L vs. SE-R, SE-R would most likely win in most situations. SE-L has no LSD, prolly weighs a tad more (although both cars are the same length), and has lots of emissions crap on the engine.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Congrats on the great pick up man. I absolutly still luv this car and in the exact same color and all. I wouldnt even stress new wheels too much with those stockies....

And yeah the Avg SE-R with some mods would stilll take U but U might have a beter chance with a G20....  


Nah neva mind we'd take U too....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*^^^*

LOL! And so would my GXE.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

gotta get me a phantom Grip, LOL. I hate all this emissions stuff, as well.


jus gave it some new oil and filter today.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

look at my battery 

What battery???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what? nobody likes the battery?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

love the battery....IMO it would look better in some sort of enclosure instead of just chillin there. Are you going to put all the audio stuff back in?

Rear mounted battery would be so much easier on wiring amps than the conventional under-hood mounted one


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks clean


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

Really nice car


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Make a C/F wall around it. But leave the top open.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have plans for an enclosure for the batt. I'm gonna make a particle board box and have a plexiglas window mounted at 45*. Carpet over the wood and engrave SE-L into the plexiglas. Maybe put a few LEDs on the edge of the plexiglas so the SE-L lights up. (I'll draw a pic)

For the audio, I have to design the setup, I want something really clean that I can mount the amps to. I'm thinking a carpeted piece of wood that goes around the STB but still shows off the bar. Something like this:









BTW, I installed a power antenna tonite.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's what I plan for the batt:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

so much for a functional trunk...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

non-functional trunk helps for a functional engine bay (and sound system )


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OMG!! (sounds like a 16 yrear old girl)

I figured out what to do with your old car.
Since you are making your trunk into a showpiece it won't do much for cargo purposes.
Since your car has an intact rear end, just sawzall the front doors forward off, and fibreglass the hole. Take the seats out and make the whole rear car a trailer. That way just paint to match, or not. Mind you you sold your grey SE-L bar, but who cares. That'd be great for shows, a sentra trailer.
If you want to make it easier, just cut off everything but the old trunk and take out the spare, or leave it, and take the spare out of your regular car for more trunk audio room. Plus you can put crappy ebay coilovers in the trailer to get it lower but who cares about ride.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, that's a good one, seth, a sentra trailor. LOL, Ive seen vette and 350z ones. I don't think I'm gonna do that tho


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, guess what I did today?

Power antenna


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


>


wow! thats beautiful! :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

LOL!!! That was a good one Seth.

The antenna looks good Justin.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Nice... You gatta help me do mine, hehe. 

Did you drill for a mounting point or anything? How'd you line it up nice?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Funny, Nak. U ever get it carpeted? BTW, sorry I couldn't meet up, was busy all day, I'm back in O-town, but I'll see you at one of the upcoming meets. There's HIN here in Orlando, there's the drift day2 in sarasota, and the CSERT too.

Thanks Greg.

Hellfire: there's already a mounting point for the stock antenna, I used a metal bracket suplied with the antenna to secure the bottom and the top is secured by the upper mount. I ran the entire wire back, it's easier than it looks, jus take out the radio and glove box and follow the wire back.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Did you have to drill for the borrom mounting bracket? Also, did you only use the power antenna wire from the radio, or an additional wire? (aside from ground)

thanks bro


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no drilling required. bracket was jus bent into place, screwed to the old mounting point. There are 4 wires. The signal wire, red=batt+, black=ground, orange=up/dn control. Orange wire will hook to either the power ant. wire on the back of an aftermarket radio, a switch, or the acc wire that turns the radio on.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Cool bro, thanks.


----------

